# project plasma UPDATE finished what do you think



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

well time for project plasma to start not just buying a stand anymore doing a whole room should take a couple of weeks.
here are the before shots.


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Mark,
Does Jane know about yer plans? :wink:


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol: sort of.


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)




----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

cant see anything :roll:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> cant see anything


dont last long them plasmas :roll:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> > cant see anything
> 
> 
> dont last long them plasmas :roll:


 :lol:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

No pics


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

can you see this one.

use the forum webspace.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

That is the funniest shaped plasma screen i have seen  nice flowers,

Sorry cant see a thing m8


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

kingcutter said:


> can you see this one.


Yes 

Where's the plasma going to go?

Not sure if you've seen it or not, but there is a load of pic's of installs here on avforums.com

I think my next project is going to be a home cinema pc, music, dvd, HDD recording, web... all in one box hooked up to the amp & plasma - lots os research to do


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

ripping out the fireplace re doing the whole room


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Hey Mark,
Why don't you go for a swivel type fireplace/plasma screen thingy!!!! You know, like in those old haunted house films. Pull the candlestick, then hey presto, the fireplace swings around and you have yourself a luverly screen for your viewing pleasure... 

...Though if it's an adjoining wall, yer neighbours might not be too impressed. :?


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

aidb said:


> Hey Mark,
> Why don't you go for a swivel type fireplace/plasma screen thingy!!!! You know, like in those old haunted house films. Pull the candlestick, then hey presto, the fireplace swings around and you have yourself a luverly screen for your viewing pleasure...
> 
> ...Though if it's an adjoining wall, yer neighbours might not be too impressed. :?


good idea like the film young frankenstein


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Indeed!  (Young Frankenstein...one of me faves) [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

werewolf there wolf there tree


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

kingcutter said:


> werewolf there wolf there tree


put ze candle back!!


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

work is now under way bloody hell what a mess.


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Mark, are you going to recess it fully, so it appears "flush" with the wall ?


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

no ian just going to put it on a wall mount i think it will still look ok


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

and all the components in the old fire opening?????

Make sure you get the wiring the right way round if your going to plaster over them (in trucking) or are you running them in the void that was your flue.

BTW whats taking the time, come on hurry up, I want to see the final product.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Ian i had a cunning plan instead of plastering the wires in and never been able to upgrade anything or add anything i had this idea of running some rainwater waste pipe and having that plasterd in, that way i can run wires up and down when i need to buy the way i took your advice and bought some good scarts. :?

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/kingcutter/plas.jpg

clever or what


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

good scarts are definately required.

supplied ones with kit are crap and had no end of problems, including simply just being loose and falling out.

I would have run a draw cord in your pipe too. You can always pull one in by tieing onto your kettle lead now , pulling it back, and tying it back on further up and pulling back through.

then when you do need another cable up there, you dont have to pull one back or struggle rattling one down the pipe.

supprising how a relativly short bit of pipe can be a pain to run a cable through when there are other things in it.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Aren't you going to be running some higher quality medium that SCART to your plasma anyway?


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

tell me more what do i need clive?


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

FROM THIS

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/kingcutter/plas11.jpg

TO THIS IN UNDER 3 WEEKS

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/kingcutter/plas%20001.jpg


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Very smart - from OAP to VIP 

Looks really good.

James.


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Very smart Mark, but where will Mr Chumley Warner stand now then :lol:

Just in time for the footy, was that planned 8)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

The fireplace was disgusting. This is much better but not complete yet. You have to complete the laminate flooring under the furniture next.

Also what is this grey box under the screen?


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

vlastan said:


> The fireplace was disgusting. This is much better but not complete yet. You have to complete the laminate flooring under the furniture next.
> 
> Also what is this grey box under the screen?


i have got the floor on order it's real wood not laminate and the box is a speaker i am going to upgrade the surround souns at a later date.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

ColDiTT said:


> Very smart Mark, but where will Mr Chumley Warner stand now then :lol:
> 
> Just in time for the footy, was that planned 8)


oh yes hoping to have the decking done for sunday outside then having a euro party barbie 8)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

You could have made this room a lot bigger if you had time and money. You no longer need the chimney and you could have taken this part down liberating so much more space.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

The Plasma is the feature now - and leaves the alcoves for the surround speakers :roll:

How do you know how big the room is anyway ?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I don't know how big the room is. But it could have been made bigger if the chimney was demolished.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

bigger by about 40cm from the look of it...


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

that is correct what you can't see in the pic is on the other side of the room we have added a sun lounge which will extend into the garden so when the double doors open it will look even bigger,so i don't need a few cm.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

what a brilliant transformation! Nice one!


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

Looks good.. all u now need is a screen saver for the plasma.....A 'Fire place' one maybe :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Eeeh it's just like Changing rooms?

Was Lawrence there?


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

good idea or a fish tank saver i must admit i don't know what to put in the alcove on the right hand side i was thinking of having a fish tank built in


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Where are all the ornaments now?


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

I remember reading that the main cause of plasma burn-in was that the gas used to produce the blue pixels can turn yellow when left on for extended periods. 
If that's true, then a predominantly blue screensaver would considerably shorten the life of your lovely new plasma... 

Why therefore most DVD manufacturers make their default menu screen a bright shade of blue I don't know... :roll:

I'll try to find the original reference but thought you might want to think about it before going ahead!


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

fish tank, brilliant idea! love them but they do need alot of looking after.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

r1 said:


> Where are all the ornaments now?


in bubble wrap in the loft,should make more money than a pension :?


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Nice one Mark. :wink:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Changing rooms r us - looks good, but you absolutely MUST get a suuround sound system to really appreciate the plasma!


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

Looks good now you have ditched the 'old' furnature !!

I see you had the same problem with the harth floor part of the fireplace ie how to hide it !! Ive seen some really crap ways to hide them in the past !! But yrs is great although a lower leg will hide it more !


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

digimeisTTer said:


> Changing rooms r us - looks good, but you absolutely MUST get a suuround sound system to really appreciate the plasma!


hi
got an lg one at the moment but hoping to upgrade soon to one i have seen in t3


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

jonhaff said:


> Looks good now you have ditched the 'old' furnature !!
> 
> I see you had the same problem with the harth floor part of the fireplace ie how to hide it !! Ive seen some really crap ways to hide them in the past !! But yrs is great although a lower leg will hide it more !


this is just a temp measure i am going to replace the wood bit i got a quote today its a carrs oak 100 quid a pack one pack should sort it then i can buy a differant unit.

thanks guys by the way for the positive comments next stop b&q for decking lighting this euro 04 is costing a flame room fortune


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Looks nice mark IMO biggest problem IMO will be getting the correct match for the floor. 
The thing with speakers is finding ones which wont steer your vision towards them and away from the plasma, did you think about resessing it in the chimney below the plasma?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

How the hell did that happen


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

jonah said:


> Really gets me the way people start their sentence with the words "I'm not a racist but" basically means you have the same thoughts as racists but dont like to be classed as one else why would you need state this in your opening comments.


?
Wrong thread per chance  
(unless someones bitchin about plasma`s)


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

this is the surround system i think i want.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

I'm not a racist but ... those LG speakers


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

coupe-sport said:


> I'm not a racist but ... those LG speakers


lol 
I'm not a racist my funiture is black


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

jonah said:


> Looks nice mark IMO biggest problem IMO will be getting the correct match for the floor.


Yes, you can't beat real wood...none of this laminate stuff 

Dont know what yours is, but ours is 1930's 1&3/8" wide T&G American Oak - much lighter (more natural?) colour than yours - laid crosswise over 3/4" thick oak boards ... took an age to find someone who a) stocked it (had to cut down from much wider modern strip), b) could explain best way to fit over old hearth and c) could stain to match rest of floor...

To fit it they broke up hearth concrete surface to go down about 1/2" or so below required base level then screeded it with some rubbery stuff back to the level of the underlying floorboards...apparently this gives the same plyability as the underlying boards and stops it cracking at the join when the floor flexes. Then the new boards are cut to length and staggered cut in with some small pins in the end to locate them otherwise just T&G and final filler strip...no surface nails in line with rest of floor. The result is very good...it will never be an invisible repair but the colour match is quite close and got better after a few months of polishing. Cost about Â£400 to have 2 large hearths (about 3sq metres total) in living and dining rooms and an old stove base (about 1sq m) in breakfast room done - not cheap , but worth it IMHO


----------

